# E3 Stingray arrived to Cali, thanks Ray



## NickM (Aug 10, 2018)

I want to give a huge thanks to Ray out in NC.  We struck a deal on his original owner E3 purchase, and it was a pleasure talking with you. The transaction was so smooth.  Such a class act

As for the bike, I love it.  All original except for the tires.  Even the seat is a nice early dog tag persons.  It doesn’t match but I’m definitely going to  keep it as is, other than finding some tires

Frame E3 and fork 5+3


----------



## stoney (Aug 11, 2018)

Thank you Nick, glad the E3 found a good home. I now see the date on the fork, glad you found it. I figured it had to be there, I just couldn't see it. Darn glad it made it across the country in good shape. BikeFlights again, easy and good to work with. Thank you again Nick, it was a pleasure to deal with you. I really do miss the E3 though. You didn't give me time to enjoy it. Thanks again.  Ray


----------



## TheDXjedi (Aug 11, 2018)

Great score Nick[emoji1417]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickM (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks guys! It’s a killer original bike and pretty damn early from what I understand


----------



## stoney (Aug 11, 2018)

Nick, thanks for the personal call. Glad I was able to find + sell such an early Stingray example.


----------

